# TV Tommy Ivo



## FastTrax (Jul 29, 2022)

www.tommyivo.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Ivo


----------



## oldman (Aug 2, 2022)

Back when I ran a car on the AHRA tracks here in the East and also was working for GM, I met Tommy Ivo. He built a 4-engine Buick Wagonmaster and the Senior Engineer 
and I were able to meet with him to do some promotional work for Buick, which was the Division I had worked for. Very brilliant as an engineer. I found him also to be quite the innovator. The Buick Wagonmaster had 4 Buick Wildcat engines. I think they were 401 cubic inch engines that were fuel injected. I forget his speed and time.

We went to the drag strip the night he ran this Buick in York, Pennsylvania.

Check it out.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 2, 2022)

In one of the videos he explains in intricate detail how he and his team made this dream come up from the proverbial drawing board to his very first test run. The genius of this innovator is beyond compare.

BTW: Me and my crew who like most Long Giland teens didn't give two craps about anything but girls who wore their hair akin to Tina Turner Bach's  hairstyle, pink lipstick, hickies, knockoff Fender Strats, Marshall amps, our Dodge and Plymouth muscle cars, cutting class, starting trouble in C.I. then having some nefarious adult get us a couple two, three Bud six-packs, hide behind the firehouse and get stewed. Damn I forgot what I was gonna say. Okay, we used to go to Englishtown Drag Strip to watch the Pro-Stocks, funny cars and the awesome fire breathing T-bucket rails. Tommy M. "The Mongoose" and Don P. "The Snake" were awesome in their rivalry. One of my chicks at the time met Shirly "Cha Cha" Muldowney.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 23, 2022)

Here’s a few more from back in the day——-


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 23, 2022)

Bill “Grumpy” Jenkins


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 23, 2022)

When Jenkins had his shop in Easton, PA, he called me and asked if I had any aluminum heads for a small block V-8 GM engine. I had a pair that I was going to use on a car that we were restoring. He said he could order them, but GM was telling him that it may be a month before they could ship them to him. I reluctantly sold them to him for what I had in them. After that, we were kind of friends. When he came down to Jacksonville for the Gator Nationals in March of 1989, he called me and invited me to join him in the pit. I gladly accepted.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2022)

S & M..........Quite a play on words, lol.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronnie_Sox


----------



## FastTrax (Sunday at 1:10 PM)

TTI's 4/by


----------

